# Best box call for the money?



## BeauWitherspoon

Today I was playing around with a WoodHaven The Real Hen box call that belongs to my dad - it sound the best of everything he had out and I thought man, I gotta have one of these.

Well, when I looked it up BassPro has it for $89.99 - with this being my first full turkey season my question is - what is the best box call for the money?


----------



## PINE KNOT

Lonnie Mabry in Canton, GA. He does not ship though.


----------



## Gut_Pile

That's a good one. They are one of the best "store bought" boxes out there. If you want the best custom box for the money PM Bob Harwell on here. Mr. Bob will hook you up.


----------



## whitetailfreak

It took some time to get comfortable with the small size, but my Tom Teaser Dominant Hen is full of turkey. They go for around $60 I believe. Lonnie Mabry's box calls are top notch and a steal at $50.


----------



## whitetailfreak

BeauWitherspoon said:


> Today I was playing around with a WoodHaven The Real Hen box call that belongs to my dad - it sound the best of everything he had out and I thought man, I gotta have one of these.
> 
> Well, when I looked it up BassPro has it for $89.99 - with this being my first full turkey season my question is - what is the best box call for the money?



Academy in Dalton had one 2 weeks ago on clearance for $39.99


----------



## sman

Ive got one from Beardhunter on here.  I've never been a long box fan or a box fan either.   However, I love the way his sings. 

I have the Tom Teaser as well.  I like it as well.

Never tried Gutpiles recommendations.  I have heard him run one over my phone once though.  Whatever he was using was singing.


----------



## davisd9

Wendall Lancaster or Albert Paul


----------



## spydermon

david holloran


----------



## ssiredfish

BeauWitherspoon said:


> Today I was playing around with a WoodHaven The Real Hen box call that belongs to my dad - it sound the best of everything he had out and I thought man, I gotta have one of these.
> 
> Well, when I looked it up BassPro has it for $89.99 - with this being my first full turkey season my question is - what is the best box call for the money?



I asked the same thing last year for my first season.  Everyone pushed me towards the Lynch's Fool-proof.  I did call in a couple with it.  I was advised to find an older one which I did on Ebay for less than $40.


----------



## Old Timer53

Albert Paul makes some mighty fine calls.


----------



## Ben Athens

Get yourself a Jack Scott Cutter call. It costs a little more but it will last you a life time. 

Ben.


----------



## Timber1

Walmart has several for under 25 dollars. Some are even waterproof.


----------



## PappyHoel

Can't believe no one has said lynch box call.


----------



## Headsortails

A Lynch Fool-Proof is an excellent starter box.


----------



## ChristopherA.King

PINE KNOT said:


> Lonnie Mabry in Canton, GA. He does not ship though.



x2 on this


----------



## Ruger#3

Ben Athens said:


> Get yourself a Jack Scott Cutter call. It costs a little more but it will last you a life time.
> 
> Ben.



X2 on Scott Cutter


----------



## M Sharpe

Headsortails said:


> A Lynch Fool-Proof is an excellent starter box.



What is a "starter box"? A lot of guys that have been hunting for years will not leave home with out one of those. When I started, I needed every advantage possible......

If you are looking for a Lynch fool proof, do as instructed by a previous poster, get one made in Mississippi or Alabama. The new ones are junk. Never been much fan of the fool proof though. They do sound good, but I like having 2 sides to play on a box call.
What I kinda gathered was you were looking for something under the 89 dollar range....... Ebay would be a good place to start. Look for the older Lynch calls or the older Quaker Boy calls. You should be able to come out under that.
If that is not the case, Russell Beard just built some fine sounding short boxes. He has a mineral stained poplar and walnut that sounds sure 'nough good. Contact him, he's made sound files of them all and will more than happy to send them to you.
678-614-8859


----------



## ranwhitted

buy you a Reynolds box call


----------



## TurkeyH90

Mr. Olin Humphries is making some fine short boxes for 60$ I believe.


----------



## antnye

ranwhitted said:


> buy you a Reynolds box call



Pretty sure Reynolds worked with tommy on his boxes. I have an older Reynolds box and a limited tom teasers box. They are similar and both sound great.  Like whitetailfreak says, for the money tom teaser makes a nice box.


----------



## antnye

Timber1 said:


> Walmart has several for under 25 dollars. Some are even waterproof.



I've got a Wally World primos wet box I wouldn't take a 100$ bill for.


----------



## gobblingghost

Asking who makes the best box is like asking about ford and Chevy. Everyone has an opinion some are better than others. I personally carry two box calls Lonnie Mabry around $50 and bob Harwell around $100. I have played several of lee Chadwick calls around $100 I think. I also carry two long boxes but I believe you are looking for standard boxcall. The best advice you can get is try several box calls and see what sounds good to YOU.


----------



## Timber1

All most store bought boxes need is a little tuning and tweaking to make them sound like they should.


----------



## whitetailfreak

Timber1 said:


> All most store bought boxes need is a little tuning and tweaking to make them sound like they should.



I'm saving up for the new Flextone "Uncle Si's series" Jacked up box call. It's destined to be a classic


----------



## sman

Flextone anything scares me.

To many custom guys out there now to ever go back to production.   You can go to Perry in Feb and run all the calls you want.  Talk to the guy who made them and shake his hand.  He will even give you his card in case you ever have any problems.  Try that with some of the mass produced stuff.  It's not all poo, but a lot of it is and greed outweighs performance in most of their books.  Prime example: Squealing Stealing Your Money Hen.

Wonder how they sleep at night knowing they duked some unknowing man out of his money.


----------



## ssm

Tony Reynolds makes a dang good box call.  I have 3 that he made.  With all three of them, if you hold it out the window of your truck it will make a Jake pass out, and a 2 yr old stagger around acting stupid!


----------



## nx95240

Amen




sman said:


> flextone anything scares me.
> 
> To many custom guys out there now to ever go back to production.   You can go to perry in feb and run all the calls you want.  Talk to the guy who made them and shake his hand.  He will even give you his card in case you ever have any problems.  Try that with some of the mass produced stuff.  It's not all poo, but a lot of it is and greed outweighs performance in most of their books.  Prime example: Squealing stealing your money hen.
> 
> Wonder how they sleep at night knowing they duked some unknowing man out of his money.


----------



## Timber1

whitetailfreak said:


> I'm saving up for the new Flextone "Uncle Si's series" Jacked up box call. It's destined to be a classic


Thats the one that comes with a tea pitcher and cup, right? Hope they get it in the store before the season starts.


----------



## pelia1

sman said:


> Flextone anything scares me.
> 
> To many custom guys out there now to ever go back to production.   You can go to Perry in Feb and run all the calls you want.  Talk to the guy who made them and shake his hand.  He will even give you his card in case you ever have any problems.  Try that with some of the mass produced stuff.  It's not all poo, but a lot of it is and greed outweighs performance in most of their books.  Prime example: Squealing Stealing Your Money Hen.
> 
> Wonder how they sleep at night knowing they duked some unknowing man out of his money.



X2 on this!  I really like going to Perry to talk to the call makers.  They will all take the time to show you their stuff.  There is a little hype you are going to have to weed through, they are selling after all.  I've been several years now and ask (several) about running their owl hooters for me.  I have in my mind a sound I want, I haven't found it yet.  The point being I didn't waste my money buying 10 calls I thought were junk.  LOTS of knowledge to be picked up there too!


----------



## Melvin4730

Its not even close....Lonnie Mabry Box


----------



## Timber1

Melvin4730 said:


> Its not even close....Lonnie Mabry Box


And then flextone.


----------



## Ben Athens

Anyone have a picture of one of Mr. Mabry's calls ?

Thanks,

Ben.


----------



## strutlife

Russell Beard makes some fine sounding box calls. He makes both long and short boxes. And the customer service he provides is outstanding.


----------



## GADAWGS

For craftsmanship, sound and value, Lonnie Mabry. I killed my first bird using a lynch.


----------



## Bo D

I own sevral box calls even a couple prev mentioned here and my #1 box call every year is a Primos Double Box Cutter the short thick one that i had bought in 2004 so the kids can use that sells for 36 dollars today....man i just cant do with the others that i can do with this one.


----------



## J Gilbert

I've been meaning to make a trip to meet Mr. Mabry and run some of his calls the last year or two, but never made it up there.  I've got calls from a couple of the callmakers mentioned- Beardhunter, Halloran, and Scott; they all sound great, but last year the only box that made it to my vest this past season was a cedar/cedar longbox from Russell. I've got one of his paddle-style shortboxes that I really like as well, and I hope to add another of his short boxes this year.

Really, these calls mentioned are all probably a bit over what you have in mind to spend, but ultimately they're works of art and have a personal touch when they're 1 of 300 instead of 1 in 30,000 like a store-bought call is


----------



## sman

Here's beardhunters....


----------



## M Sharpe

Jonathan, you're probably a little high with the 300. That's a lot of custom calls in one year. Think Beard Hunter built 30 long boxes for this year. I look for them to go fast!! He's been sending me sound files and believe me, I've heard some good'uns. Think he made half that many short boxes for the year!!


----------



## Brad

M Sharpe said:


> Jonathan, you're probably a little high with the 300. That's a lot of custom calls in one year. Think Beard Hunter built 30 long boxes for this year. I look for them to go fast!! He's been sending me sound files and believe me, I've heard some good'uns. Think he made half that many short boxes for the year!!



He's got a certain mahogany box with a cedar lid that is going to be spoken for.


----------



## scoot12

Ben Athens said:


> Anyone have a picture of one of Mr. Mabry's calls ?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ben.





   here are some of Lonnie Mabrys calls,  his box is awesome and I am going to add Jerry Zebros field grade box for $40 is an out of this world deal.  Scoot


----------



## Huntinfool

Bang for the buck...I'd have a hard time accepting that anybody gives you a better deal than Bob Harwell.

The quality of the box call he makes FAR surpasses the price he charges.


----------



## J Gilbert

M Sharpe said:


> Jonathan, you're probably a little high with the 300. That's a lot of custom calls in one year. Think Beard Hunter built 30 long boxes for this year. I look for them to go fast!! He's been sending me sound files and believe me, I've heard some good'uns. Think he made half that many short boxes for the year!!



Agreed, just talked to him actually, he said he made 30 and 2 are already gone.

I just listened to a bunch of sound files myself from him, I like #13 on the batch from the weekend, they all sound great- unfortunately, I don't think turkey calls aren't in the budget this year.


----------



## scott stokes

Ok y'all got me interested in box call how do you get a hold of theses guys?


----------



## Gaswamp

scott stokes said:


> Ok y'all got me interested in box call how do you get a hold of theses guys?



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=64169


----------



## bugeye1

Billy White Hustlin Hen!


----------



## Phil W.

I have a close friend that makes box calls. Best sounding boxes I've ever heard (and I've heard a lot of em). PM me if you're interested in getting one.


----------



## Melvin4730

scott stokes said:


> Ok y'all got me interested in box call how do you get a hold of theses guys?



If you live in Cumming, GA, you're only a few miles from Lonny Mabry. He lives just north of Canton in Waleska, ga....definitely worth the drive over there. You wont find a better deal for the quality.

$40 or $50 for a box call and a Good One


----------



## Randy

My favorite box of all the ones I have is my Darin Dawkins box.  It has called in more birds for me than any other.  But getting one is not easy and expensive.  Bob Harwell is a great box as well and for a good value.  Jack Scott's cutter should also be in your bag of tricks and you better hurry.  I talked to him yesterday and he says he is going to retire soon.  The worst news was that he has nobody to pass his art on to.  That's not good for turkey hunters who love that box.


----------



## spurrs and racks

*best call*

get you a box call and/or a pot call from Brandon at TowaligaTomTaker.com


----------



## thc_clubPres

if your still in the market. check Academy Sports website. they have the woodhaven real hen on clearance and free shipping.  

I just purchased one myself


----------



## Melvin4730

thc_clubPres said:


> if your still in the market. check Academy Sports website. they have the woodhaven real hen on clearance and free shipping.
> 
> I just purchased one myself




I don't know how people buy turkey calls, especially box calls, without playing them. They all sound different. If you order one online, you have no idea what it sounds like. 

Go to a custom call maker like Lonnie Mabry and hand pick the one that sounds the best to you. There's usually hundreds to pick from.


----------



## blong

Mr. Ford Mangum makes a great one sider that is very reasonable. Morton ms


----------



## rem 300

You will not beat a Lonnie Mabry for the money imo and his are a lot better than some of the higher priced calls


----------



## country boy

Jackie Strickland in Baxley makes a jam up box call, both in the long and short. I would put anything he makes up against anybody out there and put my money on Jackie every time.


----------



## dbean43

Can u get a lonnie mabry call if u don't live near there?


_Posted  from Gon.com  App for Android_


----------



## Stu

Albert Paul makes some of the best boxcalls in the nation. I have a couple from him, one is persimmon box with a curly maple paddle. The other is a butternut box with a walnut paddle. I have killed many many gobblers with his calls. They are not cheap, they are patterned after Neil Cost calls, well worth the investment and easy to use and they will bring in the gobblers. Here is a link to his site:  http://www.paulscalls.com/

















Albert Paul is located in Mississippi. Pay him he will ship it to you. He will make a call with your specifications for the type of wood and he will also suggest wood combinations.


----------



## keith ingram

Rodney Middlebrooks in Monroe, makes Dirtnap custom turkey, and duck calls.


----------



## J Gilbert

Randy said:


> Jack Scott's cutter should also be in your bag of tricks and you better hurry.  I talked to him yesterday and he says he is going to retire soon.  The worst news was that he has nobody to pass his art on to.  That's not good for turkey hunters who love that box.



I wish I had the extra money to pick up one or two more from him- it's a unique design with it's own sound for sure, and I've had great luck with mine.  

The Scott's are as fine a couple as anybody I've ever met- I always look forward to visiting with them at the shows.  I may have to go see them this spring at some point, they live in the next town over from where I hunt.


----------



## Gaswamp

Having played a box call for over 25 yrs, I'm real ticky about whose call I like to use.  I have tried most of the makers calls that are listed here.  To me what makes a good callmaker is knowing you don't have to play the box before you receive it to know that is good.  Personally, I think the list is quite small of the callmakers that consistently produce and sell a quality box all of the time.


----------



## Gaswamp

Gaswamp said:


> Having played a box call for over 25 yrs, I'm real ticky about whose call I like to use.  I have tried most of the makers calls that are listed here.  To me what makes a good callmaker is knowing you don't have to play the box before you receive it to know that is good.  Personally, I think the list is quite small of the callmakers that consistently produce and sell a quality box all of the time.



matter of fact, I have played probably 30 or 35 turkey calls of so called callmakers  most of which made the Mickel books.  Out of that only 3 that I would trust to make me a call without me playing it first.  That's one of the reasons I look forward to going to Unicoi to try a few other notable callmakers wares to see who else  has a consistant quality call.


----------



## ryanwhit

Gaswamp said:


> matter of fact, I have played probably 30 or 35 turkey calls of so called callmakers  most of which made the Mickel books.  Out of that only 3 that I would trust to make me a call without me playing it first.  That's one of the reasons I look forward to going to Unicoi to try a few other notable callmakers wares to see who else  has a consistant quality call.



Who are your 3?


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

S&S Custom calls out of VA and Lonnie Mabry. Hands down best bang for your buck.


----------



## Gaswamp

ryanwhit said:


> Who are your 3?



Cox-trumpet
Harwell- any short box configuration
Mann- short/long box


----------



## mossyoakpro

Hustlin Hen is hard to beat....


----------



## Gaswamp

mossyoakpro said:


> Hustlin Hen is hard to beat....



I have heard yours....Personally, I would have to play a few more of his boxes to make a final assessment on the consistency and quality. 
 Admittedly, I do believe that I would have to be objective in overcoming Purpleheart wood not sounding the clearest to my ears.  However, if I played 5 or 6 of his calls and they both showed consistent quality added to the ultimate judging of the turkey itself in the performance of the call, then I could make a more clear and personal assessment.   
I do know that Hal and you both like them and you both kill turkeys so it is my sense at this point that he probably makes a decent call at a good price.


----------



## davisd9

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> S&S Custom calls out of VA and Lonnie Mabry. Hands down best bang for your buck.



X2! I do not own a Mabry Box but plan to swing by the next time I am that way. Everything I have heard about them and have saw they are top notch for sure. I am a big SS fan as well, love my Maple/Spanish Cedar!


----------



## Stickman1

Flextone yea buddy I can't believe Michael Waddell even pushes there junk!


----------



## Timber1

Best box call for the money.... one that will play well when wet or the humidity is 95%, one that wont break when sat on, one that will play even if you lose or forget your chalk, one that you wont cry over if you happen to leave it beside a tree and cant remember which one, or so far back in the mountains that just thinking about going to get it makes you want to throw up. The best box call for the money is a mouth call in mho.


----------



## herb mcclure

*Box Calls*

I do not qualify, to get involve, in telling anyone about long boxes, scratch boxes, or any other kind of BOX TURKEY CALLERS; simply because; I never used them. However, I have fifty-nine seasons under my belt, and have called gobblers in; since fifty-seven season's ago.

This is just my my two-cents worth, about calling gobblers. Today's turkeys hunters, make too much hassle, about who makes what call; sound the best. 

I have raised, and been exposed to Eastern Wild Turkeys, for more years; than I care to tell of; again.

Turkeys are like people, they all have different sounding call voices, among-st themselves. Old hen, is not like young hen, and in-between , there are course and fine yelps. I believe the rhythm cadence, in calling, is more important, than the sound tone. Most callers, call in a rhythm, to slow. They call more like a gobbler-rhythm, than a hen-rhythm. 

I, and a forty-five year hunting companion, both use the same make, and kind of turkey caller; but, we don't sound alike in our calling; although we both call gobblers regularly; and don't worry about the tone of sound.
herb mcclure


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Herb I think it's so amazing that ole Leon's caller is still proving to be successful!!! You are probably the only turkey hunter still using one and I bet ole man Leon, RIP, would be proud and honored!!!!


----------

